# Kalama Wa Exterior Painting



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Here is a small exterior paint job I just completed in Kalama, Washington. I think the fresh paint was quite a transformation. Here's a "Before" shot......  and an "After" shot....... I applied two coats of Miller "Evolution" Satin Paint.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

The caulking was "Tower Tech" "Acrylic Urethane Elastomeric Caulking" This stuff is amazing!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

The deck was done with Storm System Solid Stain


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I'm sorry about the "bill board" sized photos.  I will see if I can come back tomorrow evening and edit them.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I like the bigger pictures, more to see and I don't need my stronger spectacles.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

kmp said:


> I like the bigger pictures, more to see and I don't need my stronger spectacles.


I pretty much have to wear them all the time now when I'm reading or on the computer.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Bit late to the show, But look's great!


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks great Mike.Nice work.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice mike! Wish I had a good local product to use.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice work Mike. 

The Miller Exterior Evolution looks good - how do you feel about it's overall properties? 

I've been using Tower Tech caulk for about a year and a half now and really like it


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice work Mike! 

Woodland Painting - So good we'll transform your trailer into a really really nice looking trailer


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That storm stain looks good, the color hide from one coat is great.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

RH said:


> Nice work Mike.
> 
> The Miller Exterior Evolution looks good - how do you feel about it's overall properties?
> 
> I've been using Tower Tech caulk for about a year and a half now and really like it


I really like it. :thumbup: Dries pretty quick so I prefer to add a little extender to it. 



straight_lines said:


> That storm stain looks good, the color hide from one coat is great.


Yeah, I was impressed with the coverage myself :thumbup:


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I have four decks to do next week.I don't think I can get Storm System locally here but I sure would like to try it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Woodland said:


> I really like it. :thumbup: Dries pretty quick so I prefer to add a little extender to it.
> 
> Yeah, I was impressed with the coverage myself :thumbup:


Of course the weather we've had this last month or so _might_ have something to do with that.


----------

